# [2008] holiday systems int.  did we get taken?



## gerry_e (Jan 13, 2008)

hi,
wife and I did the mayan timeshare ordeal on the 8th of january and bought the holiday systems plan just before the escape door.
this is what we got:
10 yr membership with $100.00 yearly renewal fee
20 breakaway weeks,unlimited burn weeks,one discount cruise at $399,$599 or $799. (would the $799 be a balcony or are they all inside rooms?)

they charged us $2699.00 but we only paid $1000.00 up front and said we would pay balance when we return home. the form we signed says we can cancel the second payment but would lose the $1000.00 already paid.

we did holiday inn in puerto vallarta this trip,was fine but would not miss the all inclusive food (blech) If we could really get rooms at mayan resorts at puerto vallarta,mayan riviera etc at good deals it may not be so bad. oh and also,we do not own a timeshare right now.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 13, 2008)

gerry_e said:


> hi,
> wife and I did the mayan timeshare ordeal on the 8th of january and bought the holiday systems plan just before the escape door.
> this is what we got:
> 10 yr membership with $100.00 yearly renewal fee
> ...



$2700 is a lot of money with no guarantees, but it's a lot better than their $30,000 list price. So, your ten year membership is going to cost
2699 + 1000 in annual dues before you start using your breakaway weeks and burn weeks.  I assume breakaway weeks are cash for advanced reservations and burn weeks are last minute stuff.  If you work their system, I'm sure it can work for you.  I've heard of many happy owners but, very few seem to find TUG.

Holiday Systems International is a reputable company that is not directly related to the sleazes who sold it to you. In addition to being a vacation club as you described, they are also an exchange company with a request first system!!  How do they do that?  They actually own lots of top trade inventory like Maui to 'seed' their system.




> Holiday Systems International (HSI) is an exclusive Members-Only Service. Our holiday "systems" have been designed as exclusive membership benefits and will maximize your vacation value! Private enrollment with HSI provides our members with a valuable "Wholesale-Direct" status not available to the general public. This relationship allows our members to save thousands by going directly through HSI for the services listed below:
> 
> HSI membership privileges include:
> Breakaway Weeks®: Wholesale condominium lodging (Guaranteed lowest rates or double-the-difference back in cash)
> ...


----------



## gerry_e (Jan 13, 2008)

maybe it was a bad idea to get into this .

tempting to just cut my losses and lose the thousand bucks rather than twenty six hundred. the thieves even told me I could send friends to use the breakaway weeks at the mayan resorts,not true,they are non transferrable.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 13, 2008)

We had a membership in HSI that we received when we bought the MP however because we had enough timeshare weeks to use we couldn't take advantage of their burn weeks or breakaway weeks. We did use them once when we were unable to use a MP week. We gave it to them and they paid our maintenance fee. If you're able to travel to places like Mexico and Hawaii you should be able to get some pretty good deals. Most of their inventory from what I remember seemed to be in those 2 locations. We gave up our membership several years ago but may not have if we didn't have enough timeshare weeks.

Lynn


----------



## Mydogs2big (Jan 13, 2008)

About four years ago we bought Great Vacations Club as we were leaving the Mayan Sales Office.  We paid $3900.  We got 14 certificates for any size units from $359 per week, 14 last minutes from $199 week, 1 Promotional week (for travel outside Mayan Resorts) for $299, 1 Cruise certificate $399 per person taken within 18 months in a designated inside stateroom.

The first year we used the coupons we learned that they were practically worthless.  We were able to get a 1 Bdrm at Mayan Palace for $900 and a hotel room (no fridge, coffee maker, etc) for $700.

Since then we purchased several timeshares, each one less than $3900 on E-bay.  Of course we have maintenance fees of about $550 per year, but we get 2 bdrms and a vacation fair week for the same price.  Also every five years they charge an additional maintenance fee and the newer contracts charge either 10% of original purchase price or 5 times maintenance fees to transfer.  So look out for those (older contracts only charge one maintenance fee to transfer) and pay attention to the 25 year renewal date as well, because they ask for an additional five times maintenance fee to renew for an additional 25 years.

We just love owning at the Mayan Palace  and go several times per year, sometimes for two weeks.  Our friends now also go there instead of other locations.  But as far as our Great Vacations Club membership, what a waste of money!

I know this is more than you asked.  But if I were you I'd lose the $1000 and use the remaining $1600 to purchase a timeshare at Mayan Palace.

Don't be too quick to act though, spend some time researching how much you  think you could get one for and there are lots of people wanting to sell through other channels as well.  Know exactly what you want.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 13, 2008)

gerry_e said:


> maybe it was a bad idea to get into this .
> 
> tempting to just cut my losses and lose the thousand bucks rather than twenty six hundred. the thieves even told me I could send friends to use the breakaway weeks at the mayan resorts,not true,they are non transferrable.



The thousand bucks is lost.  That doesn't factor into your thinking at all.

The question you need to ask is whether you would now pay $1700 for the package that was presented. If your answer is "yes", then pay the $1700.  If the answer is "No", then walk away,

At this point you're not making a $2700 decision, you're making a $1700 decision. You're not throwing good money after bad if the package is worth $1700. You probably are if you allow yourself to think that you need to make $1700 payment to salvage some value from the $1000 you already spent.  The $1000 is gone; it's totally irrelevant to your current situation.


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 13, 2008)

Ive been a member of HSI for about 10 years now.  After I bought my first timeshare from the developer but before I found Tug.  Thats about where I put buying HSI.  

I have used thier burn weeks a few times.   For example I got Club de Solei 2 bedroom in Vegas for $250/week, did that trade 3  different times.   I have got my money's worth.  This wont be your best buying decision but it wont be your worst either.  If I didnt have many more timeshares and I had more flexibility I would use them more often.  Im thinking I will keep it because Im getting closer to retirement.  I was looking at thier availability for Hawaii and it was very good. On thier Breakaway weeks they had 2 bedroom Sands of Kahana for under $900 which is about 1/3 less than my mf's :annoyed: 

I would look at this as an opportunity and learning experience in timesharing.  In the long run you will pay your initial investment in savings.  Here is a copy of thier latest burn weeks.  Learn how to use this investment, have fun and enjoy. 



RESORT   LOCATION   SIZE   SLEEPS   DATE   HOLIDAY   All Inclusive   PRICE   
Wapato Point  WA (Manson)  Studio  4  Jan 18 2008       $100.00    
Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  2BD  6  Jan 19 2008       $799.00    
Orange Lake Country Club  FL (Kissimmee)  2BD  8  Jan 19 2008       $750.00    
Tesoro Los Cabos  Mexico (Cabo)  Studio  4  Jan 19 2008     Yes   $525.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Jan 25 2008       $575.00    
Royal Regency  France (Paris)  1BD  4  Jan 25 2008       $250.00    
Eagles Nest Resort  MO (Branson)  2BD  6  Jan 26 2008       $250.00    
Palazzo Catalani  Italy (Rome)  Club Suite  2  Jan 26 2008       $250.00    
Tahoe Beach & Ski Club  NV (Lake Tahoe)  1BD  4  Jan 26 2008       $250.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Feb 1 2008       $575.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Feb 1 2008       $575.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Feb 1 2008       $575.00    
Eagles Nest Resort  MO (Branson)  2BD  6  Feb 2 2008       $262.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Feb 8 2008       $575.00    
Royal Regency  France (Paris)  1BD  4  Feb 8 2008       $317.00    
The Resort At Bear Lake  UT (Garden City)  2BD  6  Feb 8 2008       $320.00    
Eagles Nest Resort  MO (Branson)  2BD  6  Feb 9 2008       $275.00    
Marriotts Manor Club at Fords Colony  VA (Williamsburg)  2BD  6  Feb 9 2008       $950.00    
Marriotts Manor Club at Fords Colony  VA (Williamsburg)  2BD  6  Feb 9 2008       $950.00    
Palazzo Catalani  Italy (Rome)  Club Suite  2  Feb 9 2008       $309.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Feb 9 2008       $324.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Feb 9 2008       $324.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD Limited Kitchen  4  Feb 9 2008       $317.00    
Tahoe Beach & Ski Club  NV (Lake Tahoe)  1BD  4  Feb 9 2008       $317.00    
Mayan Sea Garden Mazatlan  Mexico (Mazatlan)  2BD  6 (4a, 2c under 12)  Feb 15 2008  President´s Week    $417.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Feb 15 2008  President´s Week    $675.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Feb 15 2008  President´s Week    $675.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Feb 15 2008  President´s Week    $675.00    
Royal Regency  France (Paris)  1BD  4  Feb 15 2008  President´s Week    $370.00    
Cypress Pointe Grandvillas Resort  FL (Orlando)  1BD  4  Feb 16 2008  President´s Week    $370.00    
Eagles Nest Resort  MO (Branson)  2BD  6  Feb 16 2008  President´s Week    $288.00    
Fairfield Ocean Walk  FL (Daytona)  1BD  4  Feb 16 2008  President´s Week    $950.00    
Omni Cancun Hotel and Villas  Mexico (Cancun)  Hotel Room  2+2  Feb 16 2008  President´s Week    $799.00    
Palazzo Catalani  Italy (Rome)  Club Suite  2  Feb 16 2008  President´s Week    $357.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Feb 16 2008  President´s Week    $675.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Feb 16 2008  President´s Week    $675.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Feb 16 2008  President´s Week    $675.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD Limited Kitchen  4  Feb 16 2008  President´s Week    $625.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD Limited Kitchen  4  Feb 16 2008  President´s Week    $625.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Feb 22 2008       $575.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Feb 22 2008       $575.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Feb 22 2008       $575.00    
Royal Regency  France (Paris)  Studio  2  Feb 22 2008       $382.00    
Eagles Nest Resort  MO (Branson)  2BD  6  Feb 23 2008       $303.00    
Palazzo Catalani  Italy (Rome)  Club Suite  2  Feb 23 2008       $382.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Feb 23 2008       $625.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Feb 23 2008       $625.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Feb 23 2008       $625.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD Limited Kitchen  4  Feb 23 2008       $575.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD Limited Kitchen  4  Feb 23 2008       $575.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD Limited Kitchen  4  Feb 23 2008       $575.00    
Tesoro Manzanillo  Mexico (Manzanillo)  2BD  6  Feb 23 2008     Yes   $750.00    
The Coconut Palms Resort  Dominican Republic (Cabarete)  1BD  4  Feb 23 2008       $382.00    
Club Velas Vallarta  Mexico (Puerto Vallarta)  2BD  6  Feb 29 2008     Yes   $508.00    
Royal Kuhio  HI (Oahu)  1BD  4  Feb 29 2008       $575.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Mar 1 2008  NASCAR Weekend    $508.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Mar 1 2008  NASCAR Weekend    $508.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Mar 1 2008  NASCAR Weekend    $508.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD Limited Kitchen  4  Mar 1 2008  NASCAR Weekend    $481.00    
Tahiti Village  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD Limited Kitchen  4  Mar 1 2008  NASCAR Weekend    $481.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  3BD  8  Mar 1 2008       $534.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  3BD  8  Mar 1 2008       $534.00    
Villas at Regal Palms  FL (Orlando)  4BD  10  Mar 1 2008       $586.00    
Royal Regency  France (Paris)  1BD  4  Mar 7 2008       $510.00    
The Ridge Sierra  NV (Lake Tahoe)  2BD  6  Mar 7 2008       $528.00    
Club de Soleil  NV (Las Vegas)  1BD  4  Mar 8 2008       $472.00    
Illusion Boutique Hotel  Mexico (Playa del Carmen)  Hotel Room  4  Mar 8 2008       $491.00    
Illusion Boutique Hotel  Mexico (Playa del Carmen)  Hotel Room  4  Mar 8 2008       $491.00    
Palace View by Spinnaker  MO (Branson)  2BD lock off  6  Mar 8 2008       $625.00    
Tahoe Beach & Ski Club  NV (Lake Tahoe)  1BD  4  Mar 8 2008       $510.00    
Barcelo Los Cabos  Mexico (San Jose del Cabo)  1BD  4  Mar 9 2008       $599.00


----------



## pittle (Jan 17, 2008)

We own at the Sheraton in PV.  While there in 2005, we took an update tour and bought an extra e-o-y hotel (white) week so that we could be members of HSI.  After doing so, we were not impressed and did not renew our HSI annual membership, therefore, we bought a hotel unit for twice as much as we paid for 2 red weeks of a 1-bedroom unit at the same resort.  I tried to check for the bonus weeks and burn weeks, but never found anything as good as what I already owned.  I did not know that the MP was affiliated with HSI - did not see any MP weeks available when I checked the HSI site in 2006.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2010)

You are responding to a question from 2008.  When you use the search function, please note the date of the thread, before responding.



> This message has been deleted by Karen G. Reason: This is a duplicate of another post in the same thread.



I missed that completely!  :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

